# Still unemployed



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Has he tried a temp agency? He can also check out a human resources center or a career center, they usually offer free assessments like typing tests for clerical work. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2010)

i second temp agencies!

i'm sorry your situation hasn't improved



i always follow your posts because i feel like we're in the same boat! my boyfriend STILL has no job either. it's so stressful and i really feel for you.

i wouldn't look into those under the table jobs, as you say they're not the best, not always 100% legal and you don't want to put your safety at risk.

it sounds like your husband is a little bit depressed (not in the clinical depression sense, hopefully). when people are depressed, they don't want to do things. it might be worth just talking to him about how he is feeling, aside from any mention of jobs.

has your husband also thought about doing some volunteer work while he is unemployed? if he does some part time it won't be enough to take up his job searching time and it will get him out of the house a bit, plus give him experience in something new. i don't know what its like in canada but over here you can just volunteer in a charity shop and that's basically free retail experience, and a reference.

what you can do now to get yourself through this is just keep repeating to yourself that this won't be forever, sooner or later something will change. what's important is that you find an outlet for your boredom- instead of shopping why not take up a new hobby. i find knitting very rewarding because the end product, you can actually wear! or you could try cross stitch or other things. make the things that you would want to shop for, and try to fill that hole.

and feel free to keep venting about this on here, it's good to talk.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2010)

He needs to apply to everything and anything. Hang in there.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 12, 2010)

You can tell him to apply for jobs that pay him cash money, so then he can keep his unemployed money and earn extra cash on the side. Many people do this in Canada.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree to apply anywhere and everywhere. And it's good that he made some progress doing the follow up calls. That should give you one less thing to stress about.

Just keep at it and hang in there.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can sympathies, I've been graduated for a year now and still can't get anything in my field It is frustrating working at the same place I worked at while I was in school and getting paid LESS than I was in high school. Driving a fork lift around all day was not my career plan.

That being said, I am seeing lots of positions opening up for the summer time, so keep on plugging away and sending out resumes!


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

In some industries, its not what you know, its WHO you know. Start by having him think of some ex-coworkers that have left the company he used to work for and see if they know if their company is hiring or who does the hiring for that company. Make cold calls to competitor companies. What does he do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------

